# Terry help



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

I have been going to my local pond which is a salt water reserve in playa del rey, Ca. I need some advice on how to go about catching the two white ducks I called you about? What can I use to catch? is there a better time of the day to do this? and when catching two of them, should I have two people with two nets? 

I feel really bad for these two female white ducks swimming in salt water, although they have access to fresh water that is put out in a tub everyday by locals. 

Terry also yesterday I was there and there were five Mallards all around one female the males seemed to be chatting away to each other and her. They were laying in the bushes together and the female got up and walked into the paved road (no traffic) the males in hot pursuit following her, all of a sudden they all jumped her and were bitting her. I freaked out and ran up to them saying no, no and the female flew to the water , along with the males behind her. They proceeded to jump her and her head was being pushed under water over and over. After watching for several seconds I couldn't handle it anymore, so I picked up rocks (small) and started throwing them at the males, they still kept on , finally I found a bottle and threw it to the side of them and it stopped them. The female came ashore and the males, well I wouldn't let back up on land . I noticed her eye looks injured , and the back of her neck is red and sore. 

Some questions 1. why do they do this to certain females? I noticed some were paired and no other males bothered those females. 

2. Will they actually kill her to mate her? 

3. I also noticed that the five mallards would not let any other males around (only there little clan of 5) why is this? not that she needs more around her.. 

I used to like mallards (well I thought they were pretty) now I am totally disgusted with their mating rituals of rape...(gang)

any suggestions for the white ducks as far as catching them, and where one would take them? would be appreciated. 

Thank you
Andi


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Andi,

I am up early and ahead of Terry. Can I offer just a little advice. Go early in the morning before any of them have eaten for the day (this is very early in human terms). Get yourself psyched up! It will be easy to distract the males with food, easy to lure the white bird in the same way. Just be ready, nets are a good idea especially if they are on the water. I hope you can catch the birds for their own good. When they dunk for thier meal, be ready to dip with your net. Mating season is very tough on the ladies. All the best to you. I love ducks too BTW.

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Andi,

You can use a long handled fishing net like we were using at the Gardena rescue or perhaps just feed the white ducks by hand and simply pick them up .. depends how tame and how hungry they are. If you can get them by hand, that would be best. The nets always spook the birds but are sometimes necessary. It you can get at least one other person to help you, it will be much easier.

If you are able to catch the ducks, they can go out to my friend, Bart, in Norco.

Yes, the Mallards and the domestics derived from them can be extremely brutal during mating season. It's a wonder any of the females survive, but they do. Once in awhile a female will be killed either by becoming so exhausted that she can't get out of the water and drowns or from severe trauma to the head and neck.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*ok thank you Terry and Cam*

I will be going duck catching this afternoon.. I am just afraid the locals are going to freak out and tell me I can't take them... should I call fish and game first to let them know? There is a sign that reads do not disturb the wildlife here.

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> I will be going duck catching this afternoon.. I am just afraid the locals are going to freak out and tell me I can't take them... should I call fish and game first to let them know? There is a sign that reads do not disturb the wildlife here. Andi


Fish & Game doesn't care one iota about the white ducks .. they would only be interested in the protected species of wild ones (and not particularly interested in them either if the truth be known).

Terry


----------

